# Moving to Bellevue/Kirkland/Redmond WA from across the country



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Welcome to the area! It's an expensive area in general, but is nice. I live in Woodinville, work in Redmond and keep my horse in Snohomish. 

There are tons of barns around of all different types, but you have to look harder for the non-showing, cheaper ones than you do for the high end places :lol: 

Also tons of trails within a short drive of pretty much any area on the East Side.


----------



## horseq (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the response!  The region looks gorgeous and I am super excited. I can definitely see the wide range of stables from 350-850 a month haha! Sketchy turn-out situations at some too (three days a week wth my guy would go insane)!

Are there any good ways to find some of these smaller farms - any personal recommendations? I would rather be at a private facility and bring in a trainer/coach once I have settled down from my move. Though I am not set on this, but not too keen on a 50 stall barn zoo. Much prefer quiet to dodging hoards of children learning to steer in lessons hehe!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I agree! I don't do large barns and my girl needs to be out all the time. I would suggest my barn, but he just recently filled up. 

I've had really good luck with Craigslist, funnily enough. I would general suggest looking a little outside of Bellevue/Redmond for places to board since (in general) they tend to be cheaper and more likely to have turn out. Snohomish, Bothell and Duvall are all a little north, if you are ok with going farther, then there are lots of options in Monroe and Carnation as well. 

Sorry I can't be of more help with specific barns, I actually moved from down south of the state a year and a half back and since I don't show or have many horse friends around, I don't know that many barns well. If you need any recommendations on vets or barefoot trimmers, I know some good ones though :wink:


----------



## Kodachrome310 (Jun 29, 2014)

My friend operates a GREAT boarding facility in Snohomish. Its called Horse Head Quarters lol turn outs 7 days a week all day long on beautiful grass pastures, good hay and clean stalls. Look her up! I don't know if she has openings right now but it's worth a look
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseq (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks Kodachrome310! I will add it to my list Already very happy I posted this question :lol: you all have been great so far!


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Hi, horseq, nice to have you headed our way 

Unfortunately all of the smaller places I know of are either selling, filled up or no bueno, otherwise I'd suggest them.
Or you have the oddball situation like mine. I'm currently looking for a place to go. I have always kept mine in the Snohomish/ Clearview area, but I may go driving through Woodinville and Kirkland and just see what I can find. All of the bigger more expensive places also seem to have very limited turnout, my gelding would not be a happy camper. I'll let you know if I come up with anything. 

As for the trails, there are some good ones over east, some laid back easy to get to ones close by (Bridle Trails is nice for that) and overall gorgeous rides.
There are an assortment of easy going schooling dressage shows close by, since college happened I put the serious showing on hold, and now the little fun ones are just the ticket. If thats your thing, might see you at a few! 

Feel free to PM me too with any questions, happy to help!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

PM for info. I live in Bellevue, ride at Bridle Trails State Park.


----------



## horseq (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the reply guys - I will PM you shortly both of you!! I can't until I have five posts on the forum so will take a bit when I have some down time in the day


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ok. 

I lease a horse from a place right next to Bridle Trails State Park. it's pasture board, but they have stall /paddock boarding, too. horses live out on pasture 24/7 with run ins. hay is fed at feeders once a day, and the horses can graze all day, since there is so much acreage. the park has 30 miles of trails , 500 acres of heavily forested land. it is literally across the street. Board is between $500 to $600. 
NO feeding of grain, no arena, no washrack, no blanketing. Just a great open lifestyle and no drama barn, and great trail riding nearby.

there are four other comercial facilities on the park; all with indoor arenas.

I do not know their prices, but they vary widely in terms of quality of turnout, if any.
this is urban horse keeping. the advantage is that you are near your horse, but the disadbantage is the price and in some cases, the turn out.

my friend keeps her hours out in Redmond, while she lives in W. Seattle. it's a half hour drive each way, in good traffic (which we rarely have) but, the hrose has all day turn out, a 3 sided shelter, feeding twice a day, and access to trails, and trailer parking. really nice place, with a nice outdoor arena. I think it's $500.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, looks like there are two horses for sale at my barn, so there just may be openings in the near future. I'll list the details on the barn and Horseq or Ninamebo, let me know if it interests you and I'd be happy to PM you when stalls come open. It's one of those deals where I can't be sure when they will sell, so you may have already found places by then. 

Location: Maltby/Snohomish about 2 minutes from 522
Outdoor, track style sand and grass arena with one end fully sand for lunging. 
Equestrian center next door has large covered arena that can be used for $5 a ride or $50 per month unlimited. 
Horses are mainly kept outside in pastures with 3 sided sheds, 1-2 horses per pasture. There are also two stalls with large paddocks. Barn has nice stalls, but they are mainly used for tack storage - two are kept open for vet visits, injuries, etc.. 
BO feeds hay and supplements (bagged) twice a day, you provide. Boarders will often order hay together from the local feed store and split delivery cost. Bo is often happy to make the order for you and be there to receive it, then you just pay him back. 
You are in charge of mucking your own stall/shed if needed. I usually have to clean my mare's pasture 3 times a week since she likes to go in certain spots. BO will drag pastures as needed. 
Board: $225


----------



## boosteddreams (Sep 5, 2014)

TessaMay, I tried to send you a PM about the place where you board but couldn't since I'm a newb with no posts. 

Would you mind PMing me if your barn comes up with an open slot? I'm horse shopping right now but would like to know all my options. Thank you!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Sure thing boosteddreams! There is currently one horse for sale there, so a possible opening, but I don't know if she will sell any time soon... She's a very sweet pony, but has some special needs. But, you never know when someone will decide to leave


----------



## boosteddreams (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you, I appreciate it! And I hope the pony finds a good home.


----------



## JohnWayne (Mar 26, 2013)

You might also check out Lord Hill Stables Lord Hill Stables - Horse Boarding & Training they are in snohomish about 30 minutes from the area you are looking at. My friend is a trainer there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stargirl90 (Aug 28, 2012)

Depending where you end up, I would highly recommend my vet that I had when I was living in the area.


----------

